
No Man's Sky can keep its name after developer settles with Sky TV - mooseburger
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/18/11968502/no-mans-sky-name-sky-tv-legal-settlement
======
venomsnake
Well ... I guess we are lucky we got SKYnet in terminator ...

